# Best Kenpo school in Utah?



## scfgabe (Nov 30, 2004)

I would like to begin learning the art of American Kenpo. However, because I am new I do not know the reputation or quality of the schools in the area. I live in the Ogden/Layton area north of S.L.C. Where should I start, and what groups might I want to avoid (if any)?

Thanks.


----------



## Les (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not too good on Utah's geography, being in Europe, but these links might be of use to you;

Cedar City

Universal Kenpo Studios
Southern Utah University
Cedar City, UT
Cameron Parry - Head Instructor 
cjkenpo@cedarcity.net


Salt Lake City

Arrowhead Kenpo Studios
New location coming soon! Visit our Web site for more details.
Salt Lake City, UT 
Ryan Wheaton - Head Instructor
Info@arrowheadkenpo.com
www.arrowheadkenpo.com 

Provo/Orem 

Joe Kader's Kenpo Studio
1400 North 488 West
Orem, Utah
Joe Kader - Head Instructor
Jkadd@aol.com
www.utahvalleykarate.com

Ogden

Rocky Mountain 
Kenpo Studios
Coming Soon!

South Weber City

Wasatch Kenpo Karate
S. Weber City, Utah
Steve Bybee - Head Instructor
SBsquard@aol.com
(801) 476-1875

South Ogden

Rocky Mountain 
Kenpo Studios
580 39th street
S. Ogden, Utah
Brian Murphy & Jeremy Atwood - Head instructors
(801) 540-9306 or (801) 399-9306

Tell them Les Grihault from England sent you. 

Hope this helps,

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 2, 2004)

scfgabe said:
			
		

> I would like to begin learning the art of American Kenpo. However, because I am new I do not know the reputation or quality of the schools in the area. I live in the Ogden/Layton area north of S.L.C. Where should I start, and what groups might I want to avoid (if any)?
> Thanks.


 Sorry, that I'm not all that familiar with the Utah area but ........... Les would not steer you wrong..... check out any of those instructors that may be close to you!

 GD7
 :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello sfgabe,

     Welcome to MartialTalk!

 I live in Utah. I am also in American Kenpo. I do have a list of most American Kenpo schools located all over Utah (as well as those of other martial arts). The others have mentioned upthread of a few in your area so far. Let me add two more that you can consider.

Jack Curtins Kenpo Karate
     1410 South 5875 East
     South Ogden, UT  84403
     801-479-8689
     Instructor:  Jack Curtin
     Ed Parkers American Kenpo

Uintah Academy of Kenpo
     1468 East 5600 South
     Ogden, UT  84403
     801-476-0337
     Instructor:  Jeff Bybee, 2nd Deg. Black Belt
     Ed Parkers American Kenpo, Paul Mills 

 As for which is better, I cannot answer that. What I would suggest is you visit the schools and see how you feel there. Be sure to ask the instructor a lot of questions. See how his personality works for you. It is the instructor that will "make or break" your training experience, so if you're comfortable with him, it will be much easier to train. Good luck with your search!

If you want to look at other AK schools outside of Ogden/South Ogden/Layton area, let me know.

Thank you,

- Ceicei


----------



## TheEdge883 (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info Ceicei. I'm not exactly sure how current that information is though, back when I was looking for a kenpo school, I looked for Mr Curtain under that address and there was no school. As for Jeff Bybee, I'm not exactly sure, I guess I should call and see if that school is there


----------



## scfgabe (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's info on good Kenpo schools in Utah.  I recently visited the AKKI Kenpo school of Jim Clark in Ogden.  I was impressed.  I will make a decision soon.

- Thanks for all your input


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 8, 2004)

TheEdge883 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Ceicei. I'm not exactly sure how current that information is though, back when I was looking for a kenpo school, I looked for Mr Curtain under that address and there was no school. As for Jeff Bybee, I'm not exactly sure, I guess I should call and see if that school is there


 Ok, if any of the schools you've looked at doesn't exist, please let me know so I can update the Utah Martial Arts list.  Thank you!

 - Ceicei


----------



## TheEdge883 (Dec 8, 2004)

scfgabe said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyone's info on good Kenpo schools in Utah.  I recently visited the AKKI Kenpo school of Jim Clark in Ogden.  I was impressed.  I will make a decision soon.
> 
> - Thanks for all your input



I kinda figured that was you at class last night  Good luck on your decision, and hope to see you again!


----------

